# Le fil des fans de Jokari



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est vrai quoi, du nioub ouvre du fil inepte alors que la réserve de fils ultra interressants est quasiment sans limite.

Sur celui là, on s'intéressera au Jokari, sport passionnant, mais je vous promet très bientôt l'ouverture de fils pour : 

- Le curling,
- Le water polo (avec et sans cheval),
- Les échecs,
- Le ping-pong,

Et bien d'autres encore !


Alors le jokari, tu kiffes veugra ouat ?


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Moi je vais attendre le fil sur le curling pour vraiment me lâcher


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est un fil élastique ?


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2009)

...wé ...ça part pas loin ...mais ça revient toujours !


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Moi je vais attendre le fil sur le curling pour vraiment me lâcher



JE pose une réservation sur une brosse


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé ...ça part pas loin ...mais ça revient toujours !


Dans la tronche... :modo:


----------



## Bladrak (7 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est un fil élastique ?



Non c'est un fil harmonique...

Boing, boing, boing !


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Tiens un Bladrak qui part loiiiiiin mais loooooiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2009)

je ne vois pas "tirage de nouille" dans ta liste Bassou ! 

C'est pourtant le sport favori de nombreux jeunes cons membres actifs qui traînent ici...


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Ah mais je n'ai pas le monopole du coeur des fils, et puis j'ai pas dit que ma liste était exhaustive.

Puis bon, le jokari, c'est un peu un sport pour se tirer sur l'élastique


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2009)

Du reste, dans les faits, je trouve que c'est une très bonne initiative, que tu as là, bassou. C'est un fil sur les fils à ouvrir. Je suis d'avis de l'épingler en tête du forum. Ainsi, le nioube se verra invité à y soumettre son idée à la con. Genre, j'sais pas, un fil sur le cyclisme... On pourra lui dire qu'il est con comme son fil ici-même, le bouler rouge de façon massive et coordonnée, normal, quoi. Vous me direz que ça sert à rien. Ouais à rien, sauf que ça fait moins de taf pour les modos.

Ah bah nan, ça sert à rien, effectivement.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Pour alimenter ce fil au combien intéressant, sachez que Samedi prochain s'ouvre les championnats du Monde de Jokari sur glace sur le parking du Super U de Vezoul.

Traditionnellement, ces Championnats du monde ont lieu en Août, mais cette année, ils seront en Septembre à cause du centenaire du Curling sur parking de supermarché. Espérons que cette année la glace sera présente, parce que courir en patin à glaces sur du béton, c'est pas simple&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

Ah mais attention.
Pas de Jokari de qualité sans une bonne raquette en bois.
C'est important la raquette en bois.


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais attention.
> Pas de Jokari de qualité sans une bonne raquette en bois.
> C'est important la raquette en bois.



Aie. Y'a 2 écoles : 
- La traditionnelle raquette en bois
- La moderne raquette en fibre de carbone

Il nous faut donc ouvrir 2 fils :
- Fan de Jokari avec raquette en bois
- Fan de Jokari avec raquette en fibre de carbone

Sinon nous allons avoir des discussions interminables (surtout minables) à la manière des plus fervent défenseurs de MacOS© face à ceux de Windows©.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2009)

Et le poids de la base ? Hein ?
Personne n'en parle ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2009)

personnellement, je joue avec ce type de raquette... en bois donc...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

da capo a dit:


> Et le poids de la base ? Hein ?
> Personne n'en parle ?



Si, si, Julrou en parle souvent. Il y fonde même beaucoup d'espoir  une histoire de lutte finale


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Si, si, Julrou en parle souvent. Il y fonde même beaucoup d'espoir  une histoire de lutte finale



A condition que la base soit rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Moi je vais attendre le fil sur le curling pour vraiment me lâcher



Peut être... mais là, pour une fois qu'on ouvre un fil passionnant sur un sujet qui tient à cur, je ne vais pas mettre la zone... Respect


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Je trouve le jokari trop nul


----------



## gKatarn (7 Septembre 2009)

T'as trop tiré sur l'elastoc ?


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2009)

....j'ai réussi à choper Bassou en plein entraînement ......

..;impressionnant !!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Trop de force dans le bras le bassou, un vrai troll


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ....j'ai réussi à choper Bassou en plein entraînement ......
> 
> ..;impressionnant !!!!





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5209192 a dit:
			
		

> Trop de force dans le bras le bassou, un vrai troll




Et forcément, le coup part trop vite


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Oui c'est le problème des Trolls, l'analyse est trop longue et avant qu'ils ne comprennent que ça va leur revenir en pleine gueule, ils sont déjà à terre


----------



## Lila (7 Septembre 2009)

:rose:.....bon j'avoue ....

...ce document est tiré d'un tutoriel secret destiné aux nioubs nouveau membres qui, par failloterie amour de ce sport, voudraient s'inscrire au *VIP JOKARI CLUB OF SUPER U PARK OF VEZOUL*..........

....l'introduction l'intronisation du membre étant supervisée par Sonnyboy en personne....:love:


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est vrai quoi, du nioub ouvre du fil inepte alors que la réserve de fils ultra interressants est quasiment sans limite.
> 
> Sur celui là, on s'intéressera au Jokari, sport passionnant, mais je vous promet très bientôt l'ouverture de fils pour :
> 
> ...


Ben tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2009)

Je peux donc ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Septembre 2009)

Wai tu peux arrêter


----------



## jugnin (7 Septembre 2009)

J'ai reçu un MP anonyme, mais néanmoins signé, dans lequel l'auteur me fait savoir son allégresse de voir enfin un fil consacré à sa futile individualité.

Voilà. L'être humaine en question s'appelant Jo, et montrant une forte propension à rire de rien, elle me témoigne sa satisfaction de vous voir porter de l'intérêt au Jokari. 

Ouais, nan, pour une fois, j'y peux rien.

Précisant tout de même la peur qui la paralysait à l'idée de vous l'annoncer par la voie directe, et présumant de ma capacité à le comprendre. Moi. Donc ça arrive dans ma boîte.

Alors, je vous demande :* J'AI UNE TETE DE PSY POUR VANNES POURRIES ?!*


----------



## macinside (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Moi je vais attendre le fil sur le curling pour vraiment me lâcher



Curling Hooollliiiiggaaannnn ! :love:


----------



## itako (8 Septembre 2009)

Ca me rappel un truc.


----------



## Sindanárië (8 Septembre 2009)

Perso je préfère le billard américain queues, boules et trous béants


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Alors, je vous demande :* J'AI UNE TETE DE PSY POUR VANNES POURRIES ?!*



... Oui...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Si vezoul est la capital du caddie, levallois est celle du jokari


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai reçu un MP anonyme, mais néanmoins signé, dans lequel l'auteur me fait savoir son allégresse de voir enfin un fil consacré à sa futile individualité.
> 
> Voilà. L'être humaine en question s'appelant Jo, et montrant une forte propension à rire de rien, elle me témoigne sa satisfaction de vous voir porter de l'intérêt au Jokari.



...ben invite "l'être humaine" (j'adore...) à venir ici.....on va la psychanalyser :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (8 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> on va la psychanalyser :love:



En profondeur parce que nous sommes des pros


----------



## r e m y (8 Septembre 2009)

On ne peut parler du Jokari sans évoquer OSS117 au Caire!

bon plus sérieusement... quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il vaut mieux la version raquette en bois ou raquette en carbone si on veut passer à Snow Leopard?

La raquette en bois sera-t-elle gérée par GrandCentral et les API OpenCL? ou une fois de plus Apple pousse-t-elle à investir dans la toute dernière raquette hi tech???

Si je demande ça, c'est que la dernière fois que j'ai joué au jokari, j'ai donné un grand coup de raquette, je me rappelle avoir vu partir la baballe en pivotant sur elle-même, un peu façon pizza colorée, puis revenir en occupant un espace de plus en plus grand de mon champ de vision .... et puis! POUF! un grand rideau gris descendre devant mes yeux------------ 
Un Kernel Panic a n'en pas douter!


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

Et l'élastique alors.
C'est important l'élastique.
Il en faut un bien résistant.
Parce qu'à force de tirer sur l'élastique on risque de tout prendre dans l'oeil...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce qu'à force de tirer sur l'élastique on risque de tout prendre dans l'oeil...



C'est que tu orientes mal ton jokari


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2009)

Non, sa braguette raquette


----------



## NED (10 Septembre 2009)

Je kiffe grave le Jokari !
J'en ai flingué des élastiques...
Moi c'est école de la raquette en bois. Mon grand maître s'appelait Jokarien et il à été champion du monde lors de la grande finale 1977 à Vernon les bouzelles contre Jokarim.


----------



## Grug (10 Septembre 2009)

Jokarim Noah ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est vrai quoi, du nioub ouvre du fil inepte alors que la réserve de fils ultra interressants est quasiment sans limite.
> 
> Sur celui là, on s'intéressera au Jokari, sport passionnant, mais je vous promet très bientôt l'ouverture de fils pour :
> 
> ...





Je suis fan de jeu de billes depuis l'enfance

Créer des parcours plus ou moins escarpés dans le sable, fouiller la poubelle pour sortir de merveilleux petits accessoires qui permettent d'agrémenter le parcours, choisir un petit cycliste en plomb dans la mallette à l'intérieur feutré, chamoiser sa bille longuement afin de mettre toutes les chances de son coté et échauffer longuement son coup de pouce avant de se lancer à corps perdu dans la bataille ; c'est vraiment ça que j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Jokari, oui, je le souviens, le petit indien avec son Cheval Pet du Tonerre


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Le fil sur le vélo a été fermé pour moins que ça


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2009)

le Jokari est donc bien plus intéressant


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Faut dire que ce jeu à inspiré les plus grands    

[youtube]kPRtx9gSKAI&hl[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5217956 a dit:
			
		

> Le fil sur le vélo a été fermé pour moins que ça



Continue de remuer le couteau dans la plaie


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Continue de remuer le couteau dans la plaie



Ce n'est pas moi c'est bruce lee


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218223 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas moi c'est bruce lee










Effectivement, j'avais pas vu la ressemblance


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Septembre 2009)

Moi je regrette vivement le fil sur la lutte Gréco-Romaine qui est un sport aussi esthétique que technique.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Et t'as oublié aussi de préciser, de paidai


----------



## Lila (14 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5218324 a dit:
			
		

> Et t'as oublié aussi de préciser, de paidai



*MAIS 'TAINNNNN...TU VAS BOSSER UN PEU WÉ...?????!!!!!!!*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de m'auto affecter du travail, ça mérite bien une pause


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Jokari, oui, je le souviens, le petit indien avec son Cheval Pet du Tonerre



Mais comment peut-on confondre le Jokari, ce jeu de lutteurs gréco-romains en mal de sensation et... 
Yakari :mouais: le héros de mon nenfance!


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi je regrette vivement le fil sur la lutte Gréco-Romaine qui est un sport aussi esthétique que technique.



+1000 ... pour une fois un sport interessant ... mais bon il faut croire que ca n'interesse pas le commun des mortels ... seuls ceux capables de comprendre ce noble Art ont la sensibilite necessaire pour se rejouir de ce qui le compose : lycra, doigts dans le nez, tatamis, sueur et proximite ... (oui Tirhum, poil a l'appendice nasale sus-nommee, pas la peine ... )



Je suis TRES decu par MacGe a la suite de cette fermeture ...  ...


----------



## NED (15 Septembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Jokarim Noah ?


Oui oui, c'est son cousin par alliance ethnique.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> +1000 ... pour une fois un sport interessant ... mais bon il faut croire que ca n'interesse pas le commun des mortels ... seuls ceux capables de comprendre ce noble Art ont la sensibilite necessaire pour se rejouir de ce qui le compose : lycra, doigts dans le nez, tatamis, sueur et proximite ... (oui Tirhum, poil a l'appendice nasale sus-nommee, pas la peine ... )
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis TRES decu par MacGe a la suite de cette fermeture ...  ...


Poil aux jointures !...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

revenons au sujet initial et ce sport fabuleux qu'est le jokari. Fabuleux à plus d'un titre puisqu'il réussi à rapprocher les peuples


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

De mon temps le Jokari ca se jouait avec un socle pose a terre auquel etait ratachee la baballe ... on dirait que ce beau sport, bien que loin d'etre aussi esthetique que la lutte GR, a evolue avec le temps ... et en sport, je suis tout sauf progressiste ...


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Ah mais moi aussi mon bon chang. Le seul le vrai Jokari, c'est tel que tu le décris.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5219415 a dit:
			
		

> revenons au sujet initial et ce sport fabuleux qu'est le jokari. Fabuleux à plus d'un titre puisqu'il réussi à rapprocher les peuples



Ah mais ça c'est pas du Jokari, c'est du Swingball


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ah mais moi aussi mon bon chang. Le seul le vrai Jokari, c'est tel que tu le décris.


D'ailleurs rien n'empêche les fan de lutte gréco-romaine de le pratiquer en maillot lycra et les doigts dans le nez de l'adversaire, même si ça risque de compliquer un peu l'exercice


----------



## Chang (15 Septembre 2009)

Tous ces sports modernes, ca me depasse ... le progres le progres le progres ... tout ca pour une balle et un bout de ficelle ... et occuper ses marmots sur la plage ...


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais ça c'est pas du Jokari, c'est du Swingball



Encore un nouveau sport que je connaissais point 

Décidément, il nous faudrait un fil qui répertorie _les sports qu'on a même pas idée que ça existe et pourtant_
De préférence, ceux pour lesquels nous gagnons des médailles sans qu'il en soit fait état au JT

Au fait, qui a gagné la dernière coupe du monde de jokari ?


----------



## Bassman (15 Septembre 2009)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver d'info sur un championnat du monde de Jokari, mais il semble que cette charmante ville de Levallois Perret ait un champion de Jokari en son sein.


[youtube]lV72z44UQ18[/youtube]

C'est aussi le sport officiel du Groland : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jokari


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

J'en parlais il y a deux semaines bassou, faut se réveiller maintenant, c'est qui le vrai fan du jokari ? toi ou moi ?


----------



## NED (23 Septembre 2009)

Bon c'est quand le prochain tournoi?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Le championnat de france à déjà commencer, tu es en retard NED, faut vitre prendre une licence


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2009)

poil à la panse.


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5228040 a dit:
			
		

> Le championnat de france à déjà commencer, tu es en retard NED, faut *vitre* prendre une licence



C'est année la licence est en plexiglas, c'est moins fragile


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

Oui mais moins classe, la jokari est un jeu rafiné qui met en uvre des postures élégantes (un peu comme la lutte greco-romaine)


----------



## Lila (23 Septembre 2009)

...poil aux graines !!!


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ...poil aux graines !!!



Vous avez comme qui dirait légèrement dérivé du corps humain là, nan ?

Parce que les graines dans le corps, et plus particulièrement chez le mâle, se sont les spermatozoïdes Et tout un chacun c'est que ce n'est pas un poil qui termine ce petit germe de vie mais bel et bien un flagelle, vulgairement appelé une queue

Mais de là à sous-entendre que les acariens jouent au jokari avec les spermatozoïdes retrouvés dans le tapis lors de _coïtus interruptus_, il y a un gouffre que je ne peux franchir


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2009)

poil à la hire


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> poil à la hire


Gné ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

poil aux pieds    


bon et le jokari ?


----------



## Lila (25 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5229104 a dit:
			
		

> poil aux pieds
> 
> 
> bon et le jokari ?





DTC ...!!!!


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> DTC ...!!!!



C'est plutôt les boules de geisha qui sont destinées à cet usage 





_ Dis m'man ?
 Oui mon petit
 Pourquoi qu'y marche poâ ?
 Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ?
 Bah le jokari qu'est dans ta chambre !
 ​_


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Septembre 2009)

Imaginez ce que Amok est capable de faire avec un élastique, son il de verre, et le déambulateur comme support


----------



## boodou (25 Septembre 2009)

du curling ?


----------



## Lila (28 Septembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Imaginez ce que Amok est capable de faire avec un élastique, son il de verre, et le déambulateur comme support





.....une triple fracture de sa prothèse de hanche ?:casse::hosto:


----------



## samoussa (1 Octobre 2009)

Des photos... :hosto:


----------



## Lila (5 Octobre 2009)

samoussa a dit:


> Des photos... :hosto:





......à ta demande donc .....


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......à ta demande donc .....



T'as encore dormi sur la béquille. On t'a déjà dit de faire attention ou de faire un régime


----------



## samoussa (5 Octobre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> ......à ta demande donc .....



shocked :mouais:


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas bien solide quand on se met une allumette la-dedans... 
La raquette de Jokari elle est solide elle....


----------

